# Eliminating odor in water treatment system



## Jplmrshark (Oct 28, 2009)

What is the best way to eliminate sulfur smell comming out of a water treatment system.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

There is aeration system that can get rid of sulphur smell.

Actually the smell of sulphur in the well is bacteria.

The well should be chlorinated in order to kill the bacteria.

Shocking a well with chlorine some times does not work as this type of bacteria forms a gel around itself protecting it from the corrosive chlorine….. 

There is other ways to remove this type of bacteria but it is of unorthodox methods….. but works…


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

If the smell is only coming from the hot water you can pull out the magnesium annode and replace with an aluminum one, remember to drain the tank completely and re fill after the new anode has been installed, if it is coming from hot and cold then there are a number of different filtration systems you can install for best results you should have a water test done to tell you how much hydrogen sulfide is in the water, after that you will be able to figure out what filter best suits the water, typically changing out the anode solves most problems


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber patt said:


> If the smell is only coming from the hot water you can pull out the magnesium annode and replace with an aluminum one.


I would use the aluminum/zinc/tin anode rod. I don't like the all aluminum rods as they swell up and often make up a gel on the bottom of the tank.

Treat the water as well.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is a great article to help pick out what treatment is best and explains how each one works

http://www.water-research.net/Waterlibrary/privatewell/hydrogensulfide.pdf


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber patt said:


> Here is a great article to help pick out what treatment is best and explains how each one works
> 
> http://www.water-research.net/Waterlibrary/privatewell/hydrogensulfide.pdf


Great Link Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

A buddy of mine in a nearby municipality has a rental tank. He had a strong smell coming only from the hot side. I mentioned to him about contacting his provider about changing the anode. He decoded to take matters into his own hands and pull the anode completely and replace it with a plug. Basement flooded 2 years later and when the insurance company came to assess, they saw the anode leaning against the tank. They laughed. As did I


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Aeration and manganese greensand filters will help.







Paul


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

That they will


----------



## Jplmrshark (Oct 28, 2009)

Thnx


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

So have you figured out whether or not it's just the hot? Or hot and cold?


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Just did one bit ago, water test showed she had the darn iron bacteria thing causing the sulfur smell. Talked to a filter shop and they set me up with a 3 stage system all 20" big blue cartridges sediment, carbon, and a iron removal. As soon as the system was up, no more smell. 3 years ago I did the same system for a family of 6 and got about 6 months on the carbon $48 and iron removal $80 the sediment lasted about 3 months $26.


----------

